

Keccak wins the SHA-3 competition - B-Con
http://csrc.nist.gov/groups/ST/hash/sha-3/winner_sha-3.html

======
tptacek
Discussion here: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4604188>

------
e1ven
So, if I'm writing a new application in 2012, should I use SHA-512, or keccak?
If course SHA2 will have better library support... What other considerations
are there?

~~~
brazzy
Given that Bruce Schneier wrote that he'd prefer not having an SHA-3 winner
since the SHA-2 algorithms were not showing any weaknesses yet...

~~~
jayflux
So you'd prefer they wait until SHA-2 suffers weakness before starting to
bring out SHA-3?

~~~
sigzero
You mean like years and years from now? Nice "sky is falling" attitude.

------
derrida
Dear media: It's pronounced 'ketchup'.

~~~
turtlepower
It's pronounced "shah three."

~~~
tptacek
Because that is the chemical formula for ketchup.

------
zheng
Let's say I know a little bit about crypto in general, and wanted to write a
software implementation of Keccak/SHA-3 as an academic endeavor. How hard
would it be? I'm not looking to produce something that will be certifiably
secure against side channel attacks, just something that is reasonably
performant and can produce the correct results.

~~~
loeg
Trivial. See this "Readable C implementation of Keccak":
<http://www.mjos.fi/dist/readable_keccak.tgz>

------
JL2010
I find it interesting that the contributors work for semiconductor companies.
I would've thought that something like this would be more likely to emerge
from a team with a mathematics/CS/academic background more so than hardware.
Perhaps these algorithms can (and will) be going strait into some new hardware
cryptography IP cores?

~~~
unix-dude
I only tangentially follow the semiconductor companies...

However, I know several advanced algorithms in the realm of cryptography can
be computationally expensive, and as demand for security grows, several of
these semiconductor companies have implemented things in the hardware to
optimize certain forms of encryption. (I can't remember if it was Intel or AMD
that released a chip with some sort of built-in support for security).

This is just a theory, but if they're going down this road, it would make
sense for them to develop a highly secure algorithm that they know can be
easily implemented and optimized on the hardware level. If they're developing
specialized algorithms AND hardware, they can probably take it into account
during the design process and further optimize their boards.

Or, a bunch of semiconductor guys are also crypto-geeks. Which is pretty
likely anyway :D.

~~~
novalis
You were maybe thinking of Intel® vPro™ Technology ?

~~~
lmz
AES-NI perhaps: [http://www.intel.com/content/www/us/en/architecture-and-
tech...](http://www.intel.com/content/www/us/en/architecture-and-
technology/advanced-encryption-standard--aes-/data-protection-aes-general-
technology.html)

------
gourneau
Why is the Bid/Ask spread so high right now for STMs stock?
[http://finance.yahoo.com/q?d=t&s=STM](http://finance.yahoo.com/q?d=t&s=STM)

~~~
dfc
This is normal for low volume stocks during after hours trading.

------
chmike
Is there a free to use and fast implementation of SHA3 in C available ?

~~~
__alexs
<http://keccak.noekeon.org/files.html>

The C code appears to be public domain. Which might be a problem in regions in
which public domain is not a thing but should otherwise be fine for use in
most projects.

~~~
dchest
It's not the problem, the code is under Creative Commons Zero public domain
dedication <http://creativecommons.org/publicdomain/zero/1.0/>

------
fpp
Wikipedia already has a 3 page description of the Keccak hash approach
<https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Keccak>

------
mykhal
it's funny, we have new standard, so sha256sum, .., sha512sum utilities should
start providing us different results - Keccak, instead of SHA-2 :) i'm
wondering how the naming issue is going to be solved

